# Lawn like a golf course?



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

See this interesting article;

How Stuff Works - Golf Course Greens


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

To a beginner, I highly recommend having a soil test done to see what the soil lacks or has too much of. You can usually purchase a sample kit at some nurseries that you can send your sample to the state college agriculture dept.The will send you the result and recommendations. But here are some things you have to deal with:
1. Compacted soil.
2. Aeration
3. Adding dolomite lime to bring up pH or sulfur to lower it.
4. Picking the correct fertilizer.
5. Dethatching dead grass.
6. Watering ? How much.
7. Was your lawn used as a pets toilet? Special preparations might be needed
if thats the case. Get a professionals opinion on that.
8. The type of grass thats best suited for your area.
9. Some grass can be cut short while in hot weather other types should not 
be cut lower then 3 inches.
All home centers have doityourself books on lawns, which I recommend if you want to be successful.
Don't even think about having your lawn look like a putting green.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. 

Jordan, I will try the soil test as you suggested. I am not wanting to have a putting green, but maybe more like a fairway.

Secret Squirrel, thanks for the link. I found it interesting.


----------

